# Mia



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

Has anyone heard from gunny? (John)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good question. His most recent post was April 9th. Hope all is OK on his end.

...

You out there, John? All good???

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow what is happening to everyone? First me now John.

I hope we didnt scare you away John

Massey


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

This is a long time for John not to have a comment or post about something. Hopefully all is well


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He went on a gun run?

Broke his typing finger?

Electrocuted himself on a lighting project? 

He is giving us all a chance to catch up to his post count?

Maybe he is building the RR to shut me up?

Computer blew up from all the posting?

Internet connection is down?

Wife won't let him post till the RR shows signs of life, she wants to run some trains around?:laugh:

He just wanted to see how long before someone noticed he is off site.

Think positive and positive things happen.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> He went on a gun run?
> 
> Broke his typing finger?
> 
> ...


Meditating about the true color of water?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm thinking he hurt his back on a monster EBay score for mere pennies. Then the thought of Big Ed getting an extra post or two in forced him to try and get upstairs to the computer to soon, hurting his back even more. So now he is down stairs using a hand full of bridge rectifiers, vacuum tubes, banks and the old 200 watt soldering gun to over draw the North East Power Grid to kill power at Ed's house.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

he had a more recent post on another forum but still been a couple days. Hope he is alright. maybe took that grandson somewhere special!!


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

Xnats said:


> I'm thinking he hurt his back on a monster EBay score for mere pennies. Then the thought of Big Ed getting an extra post or two in forced him to try and get upstairs to the computer to soon, hurting his back even more. So now he is down stairs using a hand full of bridge rectifiers, vacuum tubes, banks and the old 200 watt soldering gun to over draw the North East Power Grid to kill power at Ed's house.


This is probably what he's up to:



http://youtu.be/FY-AS13fl30

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Ws9m3piqKqY#t=107s


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Xnats said:


> So now he is down stairs using a hand full of bridge rectifiers, vacuum tubes, banks and the old 200 watt soldering gun to over draw the North East Power Grid to kill power at Ed's house.


:laugh::thumbsup::laugh: (Nearly pee'd reading that one!)

John ... I do hope all is OK ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Xnats said:


> I'm thinking he hurt his back on a monster EBay score for mere pennies. Then the thought of Big Ed getting an extra post or two in forced him to try and get upstairs to the computer to soon, hurting his back even more. So now he is down stairs using a hand full of bridge rectifiers, vacuum tubes, banks and the old 200 watt soldering gun to over draw the North East Power Grid to kill power at Ed's house.



He is on the same grid?

That is OK, I have been waiting to use the new generator.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey gunny's here.:smilie_daumenpos::appl:

Welcome back you were missed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmmm, he logged on and did not say a word?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> Hmmmm, he logged on and did not say a word?


He probably saw you logged on and he got scared off.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

xrunner said:


> He probably saw you logged on and he got scared off.


he is logged in on another forum right now. maybe he doesnt like us any more?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

He's A-OK ... been swinging a hammer for a family member back East.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Wait back East??? How much farther East can you get from PA???


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

He came to Newjersey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm back.  You can't get rid of me that easily. Nice to know I was missed. 

I was drafted by my daughter to come to Boston and install wood floors in her new condo, we were working long hours, and the only thing I wanted to do after we wrapped up at night was sleep! That's way more work that you'd think, and you're on your knees all day! I feel like I just attended a thousand consecutive prayer vigils, my knees sure feel it! :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice "Dad" volunteering. I hope your daughter kept you very well fed ?!?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I thought I had learned my lesson in the Military, NEVER VOLUNTEER! However, it was pounded into my head for this one! Five days on my knees hammering and fitting flooring has made me see the light!

She wants me to come back and frame out some doors, I told here I'd need a rest before another trip.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought you ran out of things to type.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol ED

Nice to see everything was a o k John :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Xnats said:


> lol ED
> 
> Nice to see everything was a o k John :thumbsup:



I wonder if he took the train to bean town?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, I had a car full of tools, miter saw, jigsaw, trim saw, etc. My little Z was so full that the miter saw had to ride on the seat beside me.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nope, I had a car full of tools, miter saw, jigsaw, trim saw, etc. My little Z was so full that the miter saw had to ride on the seat beside me.


YOU LEFT THE MRS HOME ALONE?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, she was on her own.  Well, my daughter and grandson live there too, so she had company.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

big ed said:


> I wonder if he took the train to bean town?





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nope, I had a car full of tools, miter saw, jigsaw, trim saw, etc. My little Z was so full that the miter saw had to ride on the seat beside me.


This must mean you took 611 or another PA route to NY and said :loser: to our pitiful roads and tolls :laugh: Nothing says welcome to New Jersey better then a seat belt ticket after paying 50 bucks in tolls to travel 100 miles in the Garden State


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Xnats said:


> This must mean you took 611 or another PA route to NY and said :loser: to our pitiful roads and tolls :laugh: Nothing says welcome to New Jersey better then a seat belt ticket after paying 50 bucks in tolls to travel 100 miles in the Garden State


By pass NJ all together, run up through Pa to NY 84east.

Why go through NJ and NYC if you don't have to?


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nope, I had a car full of tools, miter saw, jigsaw, trim saw, etc. My little Z was so full that the miter saw had to ride on the seat beside me.


Don't let him fool you Ladies and Gentlemen.....I found out what he was REALLY doing:

http://youtu.be/LU2yt6wOoK0

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Welcome back Gunnrunner, you KNOW nobody here will believe you without PICS! :laugh:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

SO what the heck is that sparkin' thing? Does it have a usefull purpose? Looks like it would be great for killing mosquitoes out in the Everglades. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

JohnAP said:


> Welcome back Gunnrunner, you KNOW nobody here will believe you without PICS! :laugh:


Of course, what was I thinking?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I actually drive up the PA-TP to I78, across to I287, to I87, then up to I84 which takes me up to I90, the MassPike. I go through NJ, but I don't go through NYC or even close. While going I95 is the shortest route, it's rarely the fastest route!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The prefinished flooring looks nice, John. What species / source?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

OH NO! You laid it the wrong way! instead of east/west direction it should be north/south!

Engineered or laminate?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is the biggest mosquito killer I have ever seen!:thumbsup:

AH Norgale beat me to it!

ANyway John I was in Mass also this weekend. Boston was last weekend for a big convention at the Hynes Auditorium. The trip was to South Hadley, Mount Holy Yoke College, then a trek to Benington, Vt. to site see.
I hope you enjoyed the flooring. Shucks I am only an hour out of Boston!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I wouldn't jump right to "enjoy", it was hard work. She got the flooring from a place called Lumber Liquidators. It was the best grade of the Laminate flooring, the stuff is over 1/2" thick.

T-Man, I guess you are close if you live in NH, right next door.  Exactly what part of the coast are you on?


----------

